

Getbookd - Looking for some early feedback - llaxsll

Looking for some early feedback on a site that I built in the last couple of weeks :) .<p>Needless to say some things will probably break and some things will not be perfect. I greatly appreciate your constructive feedback and I am looking forward to getting your opinion on getbookd!<p>GetBookd: http://www.getbookd.com/
======
SHOwnsYou
It looks like right now it doesn't require a location (such as a city).

Something like that would be useful so I could search by stuff happening in my
area.

I would hate to show up to a "will be at Pete's on 15th" meetup only to find
out they are talking about NYC and I am thinking of the Petes in Dallas.

~~~
llaxsll
Thanks! That's a great feedback. That's one of the things I left out and will
address with the next push.

I didn't want to make the event creation very complex, so I was thinking of
pushing the location/map specification as a step after the base event is
created.

